# Naked pigeons



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

There used to be a mutation which produced naked pigeons (no feathers). They are now extinct. One would make the most unusual house pet.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f27/help-with-naked-pigeon-17927.html

I wonder what happend to this guy, very weird.


----------

